# Anyone into meditation?



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

So, I seem to be the type of person that lets stress get the better of me...grrr. I have some stress lately, got laid off work, and while I have employment insurance that's decent, I feel useless without working, like I have no purpose. I start obsessing, and have too much time on my hands. I also over think things. Drives me batsh*t.

I'm thinking of looking into meditation to releive stress, and maybe some herbal remedies as well.

What do people think of mediation? and does anyone have any experience with herbal remedies for stress/anxiety?? It's starting to have an impact on my sex drive, and my ability to have orgasms, and I won't tolerate that in my life.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

When my stress level was unbearable I saw a therapist who specialized in stress management. We did a lot of hypnotherapy which focused on mediation. I did survive a lot of really bad stuff by utilizing mediation.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

When I'm feeling stressed, I use Box Breathing and find that pretty useful. Concentrating on our breathing can really relax us and reduce stress dramatically:- Box Breathing Technique | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

I love meditation. Its great way to destress and clear your head. It also helps a great deal with thinking positively....just gives you an overall feeling of peace and wellbeing. I prefer guided meditations. You can find them all over the internet and choose the focus of your meditation. I have also been where you are...its tough. Try it. I have found it to be extremely beneficial but like anything else you have to find what speaks to you...there are so many different types of meditations. Currently, I'm into the chakras. Imo....those meditations cover every aspect of your well being....or pursuit of it.

Yoga is also very relaxing and great for building strength and balance , both physical and mental as well as flexability.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, I'll do some research on the internet, definately would prefer the guided ones.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I like yoga and meditation. It was really tough at first w the meditation but it gets easier with practice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

